# Rodney, 9 month old Great Dane X Staffie needs home!



## Rescue Remedies

His story: Rodney was found stray in London

Salient points: Great Dane possibly cross Staffie An older puppy who has had very little training or socialisation offered to him.

Advert: Rodney or 'Rodders' a 9 - 10 month old pup. A cartoon character straight from 'Only Fools and Horses'! He is lanky and perhaps still growing! A big clumsey older pup who is so well meaning and finding it hard to bring it all together with his current skill-deficit, but getting there. Rodney needs a family to love and one who loves him in return and can offer him the benefit of their experience to guide him through. Rodney's owners would need to be confident with the management of a large dog, who obviously never had regular lead walks and is a novice. Definitely the pup that just grew and grew! Rodney is neutered, chipped and vax'd. Currently kennelled in the Croydon Area.

Rodney is a comedian and will have you in stitches. He is extremely loving and very responsive to attention. As his trade mark, he has a backside with tail attached which moves from one side to the other, a bit like an articulated lorry! Just look at the face! We ask you, the beauty and innocence. Rodders is getting used to kennel life and meeting dogs nicely through their doors. Currently managed on a harness and once into his walk settles and is so curious about everything around him. He is becoming more relaxed around dogs and learning not to rush up like a stallion rearing with excitement. Oh Rodney Trotter ... where is your Dell boy, Uncle Albert and Raquel?!

"Please note that this dog is currently in kennels and is also available for foster until a 'forever' home is found".

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual thread, find out more about them and follow their progress  Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Rodney 9 month Gt Dane x Staffie x Croydon Kennels.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website www.rescueremedies.co.uk and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Guest

You have some nice looking dogs there at the moment Sharon
Good luck with Rodney!
DT


----------



## Rescue Remedies

> You have some nice looking dogs there at the moment Sharon


Can't disagree with that. Went to the kennels the weekend before last and met most of them and came away truly smitten with more than one! Next time I am going to walk them wearing blinkers!


----------



## JSR

Now that's a cross that shouldn't work...but it does!! Boy he's handsome!! Good luck finding his new home.


----------



## Guest

JSR said:


> Now that's a cross that shouldn't work...but it does!! Boy he's handsome!! Good luck finding his new home.


Bet he'd fit is well with your mob JSR !!!!

DT


----------



## JSR

DoubleTrouble said:


> Bet he'd fit is well with your mob JSR !!!!
> 
> DT


There's a rule in my house (only one!!) all dogs must fit through the medium dog flap, and sadly I doubt this big fella would. :yesnod:

Oh yes and as much as I adore my staffie crosses, 2 at a time in my pack is my limit cos they are too strong!! :001_wub:

He'd match your girls nicely though?


----------



## Guest

JSR said:


> He'd match your girls nicely though?


you try convincing my other half that!!
lol
DT

by the way - I have one of each - the dog being castrated!


----------



## Guest

DoubleTrouble said:


> you try convincing my other half that!!
> lol
> DT
> 
> by the way - I have one of each - the dog being castrated!


ahh but i did notice the oldie weim on the oldies club - surely you could convince your oh of that one? 

EDIT: forgot to say SHARON, hes gorgeous! hope he finds his forever home soon!


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> ahh but i did notice the oldie weim on the oldies club - surely you could convince your oh of that one?
> 
> EDIT: forgot to say SHARON, hes gorgeous! hope he finds his forever home soon!


Where did you see that Sharon, could you send the link please
regards
DT


----------



## Guest

sally not sharon 

and here..

Frodo (Three Counties Dog Rescue, Lincs) » Oldies Club

this is the direct page from the rescue...

Three Counties Dog Rescue: Boys 1

He is for an only dog home as thats now what he is used to, but he has lived with other dogs


----------



## Guest

billyboysmammy said:


> sally not sharon
> 
> and here..
> 
> Frodo (Three Counties Dog Rescue, Lincs) » Oldies Club
> 
> this is the direct page from the rescue...
> 
> Three Counties Dog Rescue: Boys 1
> 
> He is for an only dog home as thats now what he is used to, but he has lived with other dogs


Thanks
xxx


----------



## reddogsX3

DoubleTrouble said:


> Where did you see that Sharon, could you send the link please
> regards
> DT


there is a 7yr old weimy bitch at the dogs trust merseyside. we are sponsoring her at the moment

http://www.dogstrust.org.uk/rehoming/our_dogs/dog/?dog=114657&index=21&rehomingcentreid=1373&pn=2

wendy


----------



## Rescue Remedies

I'd met Rodney before, but not had the chance to walk him so yesterday was the day.

He is a big lad so I braced myself to be dragged like a steam train, but *how wrong was I*  I Took him out on a collar and lead and after his initial excitement and glee to be out and about, I found him to be easily manageable. In fact after a few minutes I had a slack lead. Yes he is interested in everything and keen to have a good sniff and look around, but he is just one big lollopy puppy! Receptive to commands and easily controlled he just needs the formal training that he hasn't had so far. What a sweet natured boy.

Taome, Lynne and I are sure Rodney is Staffie x Greyhound. He has the Greyhound under carriage.

Him and I ... him giving paw, me giving treats ... how could I resist!











I thought of him as I fell asleep smiling last night. Alas, he is still looking for a foster home or forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from one of our volunteers  Rodney is still looking for a foster home or forever home:

I picked up Rodney yesterday morning to take him for his day out. He hopped in the car no problem at all and sat patiently looking out of the back all the way to Richmond Park. Arrived at the park, opened the boot expecting him to be out like a shot, but he sat when I asked him and waited until I invited him out of the car. We went for a lovely walk down to Penn ponds as it was a hot day I thought he might like to have a wade in the water. He behaved impeccably, walking calmly on the lead like an old pro. We had one tiny incident where a husky dog approached us with his owner frantically shouting at me whether Rodney was ok with other dogs - then their dog growled at Rodney!! The injustice! Rodney didnt so much as grumble back.

Walking back from the pond 4 fallow deer bolted across the path in front of us really close - I braced myself to be dragged, but I completely underestimated him - he just raised his head and watched them go.

After getting Rodney a drink I bought an ice cream and sat in the shade on the picnic tables to have a rest. His pleading little face meant that I gave him the vast majority of my ice cream (vanilla cornish ice cream - a really posh one). He was very funny - sitting beside me licking his (my) ice cream :lol: 

We then went for another walk for the rest of the afternoon - came across all sorts of park activity - horses, bikes, deer, other dogs and he didnt make a single mistake all day. He was incredible, especially considering he hasnt done these things before. He was easy to manage, gentle on the lead and super affectionate all day long. We met with his identical twin who had just been rescued from Battersea, they stopped me as they wanted to know what Rodneys mix was as they couldnt work out their dogs mix. Had a long chat with them while Rodney sat patiently by my side. They said as they left that they couldnt believe what a sweet nature he had and how good he was. They gave him a couple of dog treats and he was so gentle taking them.

I am a huge Rodney fan, but even I couldnt believe how easy he was. Literally no trouble at all! Dropped him off at 4:30pm just as his supper was being served. Such a lovely day.
I wish so much I could take him home.


----------



## JSR

I just wish I was in a position to offer this fella a home. I've got 2 oldies that need my attention right now and can't take anymore on. Just had to return my last foster cos he was too bouncy for my dodery 2. :sad: Fingers crossed for Rodney, I'll keep my eyes and ears open for him.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

This big gangly puppy is going to make someone very happy. He is coming on a treat and with a little more training he has great potential. Very responsive and such a handsome dog - would imagine him making someone smile with his antics on a daily basis. Ssshhhh, don't tell anyone, but Jilly's heart strings were twanging for England  she thought he was great too! Here's hoping someone spots him soon ....

Rodney saying 'Hi' to the horses:











For Rodney not much beats a nice roll in the grass after a good walk!




Rodney is in kennels and looking for a foster home or his forever home.


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from our volunteer dog walkers:

Had a great day out with Rodney yesterday. My husband and I took him to the canal as it was a hot day, so he could go in the water to keep cool. Rodney had other ideas. He thinks water is rubbish. He would go in the canal, but only if I went in with him. So I had a day paddling in the canal so he didnt overheat - thanks Rodney!

We stopped afterwards and had lunch in the pub - we asked so much of him. There were kids running about, swans waddling up and down hissing at the dogs (and people actually) baby ducks, canoeists paddling up and down the canal, cyclists, people with remote control boats, fishermen - everything you can imagine on a hot summers day by the water and Rodney was perfect. Totally calm. He didn't get fixated or over excited, he behaved like this is what he did every day. He is so ready for his home.

Everyone who met Rodney yesterday commented on how amazingly well behaved he is, not for a rescue dog or a young dog but for any dog.

When we ate he settled under the picnic table and had a snooze (until Seb shared his burger with him) no whining or anything. My husband fell completely for him.

Lynne said that he could come to stay overnight next weekend! Very excited :lol:

Rodney is still looking for a foster home or forever home.


----------



## tiddlypup

i keep coming back to this lad being a dane person,he is lovely but im really struggling to see dane in him,greyhound x staff yes,that is a common cross with the working dog folk,adding bull breeds is supposed to give them a killing edge,sigh
good luck rodney xxx


----------



## Freyja

I have greyhounds and to be honest I can't see a lot of greyhound in him. From the new photos he doesn't look as if he has the greyhound tuck up to his belly.

This is my ex racer bitch Button and to be honest i can't see many similarities in her and Rodney.


----------



## Nonnie

Does it really matter what he's crossed with?

He's merely a sweet dog in need of a home.


----------



## tiddlypup

nope doesnt really matter what hes crossed with,interesting thats all,just cant see dane,hes been on different forums for awhile now,the dane bit could put people off if they think hes going to be huge,he doesnt look huge next to the person,my mate has one of these bull type lurchers and it isnt as tucked as a greyhound,its really laid back,cracking dog,rodders is a gorgeous dog,cant believe hes still waiting,lovely happy face xxx


----------



## Rescue Remedies

No, we have all debated on what he is. I've watched the way he walks and you see the greyhound tail. We'll never be sure, but what he does have is a lovely nature. Afraid we are all truly smitten 

Here is an update from his thread today ...

As Rodders was on my list today, I took him out while the paddock was still in use.

I'd never had contact with this lad before, apart from fussing him as I walk past his kennel so I wasn't sure what to expect.

In the kennel he wasn't as boistrous as I'd thought he'd be, he jumped up a little bit, but only with eagerness to get out on a walk. The harness went on after a very short time and we set off for the Cafe.

Rodney is excellent on the lead, I didn't need the harness in all honesty, he loved the grass verges but didn't seem to have much 'roadsense', being a youngster he doesn't seem to realise the pavement is for walking on not the road but a stern 'No Rodney' got him back on track.

Before we got to the Cafe, Rodney decided he'd had enough walking in the heat and decided to roll about in the grass verge, I watered him and we started back. At the large grassy enterance to the footpath I sat down, watered him again and then Rodney decided he want to play, he rolled around in the grass and his water bowl and then rubbed himself all over me :shock:

He then decided as I was lying down I needed a wash, he put his paws on my shoulders and proceeded to wash my face and neck, I was laughing so much I couldn't get up! It was definately an 'Animals do the funniest things' moment.
Great fun, lovely boy, just a shame the heat cut the walk short..


----------



## Captain.Charisma

OMG, a dog like Rodney would be bang perfect for me. Just a shame i cant take him off you, (thanks to living back with my parents, but i will deffo have to take in consideration adobting a dog when i do have my own place). He would have all the quailtes i would want in a dog. He looks very agile, strong and athelic.

How big is he ? He looks simualr size to a Roti, maybe just less bulky ?

I dont think you will have a any probs finding him a home, whoever gave him up must be mad  !

Hes got a Staffie like face and paws n legs and then a great dane liked body maybe ?


----------



## Rescue Remedies

> How big is he ? He looks similar size to a Roti, maybe just less bulky ?


No he is a lot less bulkier than a Rottie - these two photos should give a little more perspective.


----------



## tiddlypup

well if we all keep the debate about rodders parentage going he keeps getting bumped to the top:wink5:


----------



## JSR

Could you please send him through a medium dog flap to see if he fits my 'must fit through the dog flap' rule? :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Might be done for cruelty if I did that! LOL!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Rodders slide show coming up ... in a moment...



Rodney in "Peckham Park"

We had some plays ...


Then a grumpy terrier who I played with grumbled and came back for more, time and time again!

Lynne took me for a run ...


but well I got distracted on the way!



Matt held my hand - chaps together ...


and I went that way ...


And this way ... 


Down!


Rolled over ...



Had a drink ...

 
... and had a great time!

Oh I do love my walks ...


RODNEY IS STILL LOOKING FOR A FOSTER HOME OR A FOREVER HOME!


----------



## JSR

I cannot believe how a dog that beautiful hasn't been snapped up. ut:


----------



## r_neupert

Arrrgh.. think he'd get on just great with my Indy...

I've got my fostering application in for you guys, so i'd happily have him... now now now!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Thanks for your application - it has been forwarded onto our rehomer. Fingers crossed for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## r_neupert

Having read all of Rodneys threads on all the different forums, i think he'll be setting my dog a good example now! He sounds fantastic! My jaw nearly hit the floor when someone said he calmly laid under a table whilst everyone ate in a busy pub.

He looks like an indentical size and very similar features to Indy. His energy levels sound like a match too - maybe they can wear eachother out? The bit about his rear end working like an articulated lorry - Indy often wags her rear end so hard she hits herself in the face with her tail!!

Fingers crossed!! I'm smitten without even meeting him....!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Rodney has been experiencing some TLC in a foster home. Here is an update and photo ...

"Blurry photo, but he gets on with dogs!!!










Halti is working fabulously - we can walk past dogs with more control (still some rearing to get near them, but this is manageable), we can walk past people with no reaction (which is v.good as before he was overly interested in anything), and we've had no other hedge incidents! Good times!!

Hmmm other stuff. Our resident dog likes to "taunt" Rodney with things, she'll pick up branches and won't let him near what ever she has. On the plus side, i think this is helping Rodney - he's being taught some doggy boundaries! He backs off when she tells him to. He's also a bit of a gent, will let Indy through the door first!

On the food side of things, we still feed them seperately, but this is not really anything to do with Rodney, more like our resident dog would steal his food if given the chance! However we can now treat the pair side by side, or give them a rawhide cigar each and they'll eat happily sitting next to eachother.

I've been trying to think who Rodney would suit - he really does get on with our dog, however it took some time for him to learn his place! He's now come in at the bottom of the pecking order (sorry Rodney!), and seems to be content with that (bless him). He is a playful dog though, so i think he'd appreciate a dog who can play with him and enjoy the occasional rough and tumble. But i think he'd happily function as a lone ranger as he is very affectionate and loves to be with people, so he may relish with some more 1 on 1 time.

Either way, he's still going to need some more training on lead work and general house rules (like sitting when you come in the door), so someone who can take the time to work on some things with him... nothing dramatic needs altering though!

I've been thinking, he's like a big bear, he makes the strangest noises! Possibly can be misconstrued as growls etc, but once you get to know him, you'll see he was just born with a funny voice!"


----------



## Rescue Remedies

We have updated Rodneys ad as we have learnt more about him since he has been successfully fostered with another dog (bitch) and we have new photos ...



His Story: Rodney was found stray in London and is now fostered with another bull breed bitch and proved compatible to live with another dog.

Salient points: Greyhound cross Staffie we think. Police have certified 'not of type'. Kind gentle nature 'fun' temperament.

Advert: Rodney or 'Rodders' spent time in kennels awaiting his home. He has now been given a wonderful foster place living with a bull breed bitch Indi and has proved himself to be playful but kind. A cartoon character straight from 'Only Fools and Horses'! He is lanky and a bit clumsy and so well meaning. He has been learning manners on the lead as he really wants to go and meet everyone and it was everyone! But his fosters have put the work into gaining his distraction and found a halti works a treat! Rodney usually walks well on a short lead around streets and isn't driven to chase as such, but ofcourse every dog has their moments. Rodders meets and socialises with other dogs well of all sizes.

Rodney needs a family to love and offer him the benefit of their experience. Rodney's owners would need to be confident with the management of a large dog. He could be an only dog or in with another. Rodney is neutered, chipped and vax'd. He can be left and chills in the house and garden.

Rodney is a comedian and will have you in stitches. He is extremely loving and very responsive to attention. As his trade mark, he has a backside with tail attached which moves from one side to the other, a bit like an articulated lorry! Just look at the face! We ask you, the beauty and innocence. Oh Rodney Trotter ... where is your Dell boy, Uncle Albert and Raquel?!




Rodney is still looking for his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Rodneys fosterers ...


Photo update!!
Me and Rodney watching Big Brother - don't hold that against him though!

All well with Rodney anyway, we're still persevering with walkies! We walked him around the lake this afternoon and it was super busy with dogs and people. He did very well, occasional blip requiring a strong arm, but we're getting there, practising the art of distraction with him! Seems to be working - will keep everyone posted on this.

Still working on the odd bit here and there with him, but only superficial things to make him EVEN MORE wonderful!!!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

An update from Rodney's foster home:

"When is Rodney going to get the home he deserves He's been waiting for so long now! 

Unfortunately Rodneys time in foster with us is going to be coming to an end soon - i'm starting a new job and won't be able to give him as much time as he deserves. 

So i guess time to reflect where Rodney is now at after his time with us. He's starting to learn basic manners, sometimes his excitement gets in the way of what he knows he should be doing though He is very true to his original post - his tail doesn't just wag - his whole backside does like an articulated lorry! Sometimes to the pain of everyone else! It's like a whip! However experience has shown us, if you are calm, Rodney is calm He can sit, lay down, give 5 and wait for his food on command. 

Rodney loves his walks, but there is still work to be done to focus his attention on you rather than everything else. He currently walks between 3-5 miles a day with us, however i think he would be more than happy to walk for longer! 

Rodney is totally housetrained. I haven't noticed a "signal" from him when natures calls, however he will do the business whenever he's given the opputunity! He's never got the leg cocking thing, occasionally he will and will get a big cheer if he does. 

In the house Rodney will tend to just lay around next to his near and dearest. He'll often sit just looking out the window too. Yes he's a big lad, but he doesn't throw his weight around. He gets excited with visitors, however he'll then return to just sitting with his family. He has moments where he just seeks love - he'll lay his head on your lap and stare adoringly at you. 

When we've left the house - we've not had any problems. Our neighbours say there is no noise from the house, so we can only assume he just nods off! On arrival and departure, Rodney tends to be just sitting in his bed! 

My thoughts on what Rodney needs from now on - well i think he needs some good socialisation with other dogs - he lives happily with my dog, however he gets excited when he spots other dogs. He also needs works on his walking, and continual training with his manners and controlling his excitement. 

Rodney has SO much love to give anyone who will give him the chance. There is a perfect home for him somewhere! Hopefully someone reading this now?!"


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Rodney found his forever home!


----------



## Rescue Remedies

Rodney is still waiting for that elusive forever home!


----------

